# in my haste to leave, I managed to forget my briefcase



## Charlie Parker

Vendredi j'étais pressé. J'avais la tête ailleurs. J'ai laissé ma mallette à l'école. Je cherche l'équivalent de "in my haste." Est-ce que je peux dire :
_En ma hâte de partir, je suis parvenu à oublier ma mallette._
_Dans ma précipitation à partir, je suis arriver à oublier..._
_...j'ai trouvé le moyen d'oublier..._
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Thomas1

Peut-être :
_à la hâte _?

Tom


----------



## Canard

_Dans ma précipitation à partir 
_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Canard. C'est ce que mon dictionnaire suggère.


----------



## Arbiter

Canard said:


> _Dans ma précipitation à partir
> _


I'd rather say "dans ma hâte de partir".


----------



## Moon Palace

Arbiter said:


> I'd rather say "dans ma hâte de partir".



Nothing wrong with this, but _précipitation_ conveys the idea of a lack of reflection due to the haste, whereas _'hâte' _does not. 

Another one, but which again does not convey the idea of a lack of reflection: _Tout pressé que j'étais de partir, j'en ai oublié ma mallette.._


----------



## yvandas

I like Moon Palace suggestion: "_Tout pressé que j'étais de partir, j'en ai oublié ma mallette_..".  I would also suggest:  "_Dans mon empressement à partir, j'en ai oublié ma mallette.."_


----------



## Charlie Parker

Thank you Arbiter. I didn't know whether _dans ma hâte _was possible in French. Apparently it is. Moon Palace, it would seem that _précipitation _is better because, as you say, it conveys the idea of lack of reflection. It is interesting that both you and yvandas say _j'*en *ai oublié. _What is the function of _en _in this instance?


----------



## Missrapunzel

A common expression is also "Dans la panique". It does not necessarily imply that you are in a real panick when leaving, it means you were too busy with something else to do/say/take this or that. 

_Dans la panique, je suis parti sans prendre ma mallette._

Other example: _X m'a présenté à Y et dans la panique, j'ai oublié de lui donner ma carte de visite._


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci Missrapunzel. C'est une expression très intéressante.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Charlie,

Pour la deuxième partie de la phrase, il me viendrait «... je me suis _débrouillé _à oublier mon cartable ! » (mais quel idiot je fais ! )


----------



## Thomas1

Bonjour, 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si _à la hâte_ est correcte/une option ?

Merci,
Thomas


----------



## Albert 50

The second part of your sentence (I managed to forget my briefcase) is a form of self-deprecatory sarcasm/humor indicating (by using "I managed to")  that you put some effort into it. I'd probably say something like ... "Dans ma hâte de partir, je me suis arrangé pour oublier ma mallette".

Cordialement
Albert


----------



## yvandas

We could say: "_Dans mon empressement à partir, j'ai oublié ma mallette." _or _"J'étais tellement_ _empressé de partir que j'en ai oublié ma mallette."_ In the second sentence, _en_ is a pronoun (indicating cause).  The first sentence is more of a statement of facts.  The second would be used in a context where the level of excitement was very high.  Hope this helps.



Charlie Parker said:


> Thank you Arbiter. I didn't know whether _dans ma hâte _was possible in French. Apparently it is. Moon Palace, it would seem that _précipitation _is better because, as you say, it conveys the idea of lack of reflection. It is interesting that both you and yvandas say _j'*en *ai oublié. _What is the function of _en _in this instance?


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci yvandas. Je n'ai jamais pensé de la possibilité que _en _indicait la cause. C'est logique. Merci Albert pour cet usage de _s'arranger. _Il ne faut pas oublier le question de Thomas1. Pour ma part, je pense que _à la hâte _ne convient pas ici, mais on peut dire peut-être : "Hier je suis parti à la hâte et j'en ai oublié ma mallette." Qu'en pensent les francophones ?


----------



## yvandas

Je suis d'accord que _à la hâte _ne convient pas dans ce contexte.  



Charlie Parker said:


> Merci yvandas. Je n'ai jamais pensé de la possibilité que _en _indicait la cause. C'est logique. Merci Albert pour cet usage de _s'arranger. _Il ne faut pas oublier le question de Thomas1. Pour ma part, je pense que _à la hâte _ne convient pas ici, mais on peut dire peut-être : "Hier je suis parti à la hâte et j'en ai oublié ma mallette." Qu'en pensent les francophones ?


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut Karine, je dirais plutôt :

_j'étais tellement pressé de partir que je me suis débrouillé -ou même   démerdé) *pour* oublier mon cartable / ma mallette / mon porte-documents._

Je n'ai jamais entendu _débrouillé *à*_.


----------



## Charlie Parker

Merci egueule, mais j'ai trouvé beaucoup d'exemples de cette construction. Sont-ils fautifs selon vous ? Mais attendez. J'en ai trouvé beaucoup plus pour _se débrouiller pour + infinitif._


----------



## Cath.S.

Fautifs, je ne saurais le dire ; comme je l'ai précisé c'est la première fois que je rencontre cette construction.
J'ai déjà entendu une ou deux fois, en revanche, _se démerder *à*_*,* ce qui n'est (amha) guère plus correct, mais qui me choque moins, étant de toute manière très familier, voire vulgaire.


----------



## Nicomon

Je dirais aussi _débrouillé *pour*_*,* plutôt que _débrouillé *à *_qui ne m'est pas familier non plus, sauf que _débrouiller_ ou _démerder_ ne me viendrait pas spontanément pour traduire 
"I managed to" dans le contexte de Charlie.

Je les utiliserais dans des phrases du genre : 
- _J'avais besoin d'un renseignement et je me suis débrouillée pour l'obtenir _
_- Je n'avais pas sous la main mon dictionnaire préféré, mais je me suis débrouillée quand même_
_- Comme personne n'a voulu m'aider, je me suis démerdée toute seule. _

Et dans le sens que donne la Miss, je verrais plutôt _énervement _ou à la rigueur _affolement _que_ panique,_ non. 

Ici, j'aurais dit : _J'étais tellement pressé(e) de partir que j'ai trouvé le moyen d'oublier ma mallette / que j'en ai oublié ma mallette_


----------



## Cath.S.

Salut Nicole, 
_j'ai trouvé le moyen_ est une bonne solution, cependant en France se _débrouiller pour_ et _trouver le moyen_ de sont synonymes (et tout aussi ironiques dans ce genre de contexte).

En ce qui concerne _panique_, ce mot m'évoque Orson Welles ou E.M. Forster, mais pas l'envie de quitter son lieu de travail. Ou alors, il faut démissionner...


----------



## Nicomon

Merci Cath C'est ce que j'avais conclu.  À bien y repenser, je crois avoir entendu _se débrouiller pour _dans ce sens aussi. 

Mais pas _se démerder_, qui en québécois familier serait ... _s'arranger avec ses troubles. _


----------



## Charlie Parker

This sense of "to manage to do something" is negative or ironic. My dictionary gives the examples: 
1. _Tu t'arranges toujours pour avoir des tâches _which supports Alberts choice of verb.
2. _Il a trouvé le moyen de se perdre._
_3. Il trouve toujours un moyen de me mettre en colère._
_4. Il a trouvé le moyen de mécontenter tout le monde._
The last three support Nico's choice.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi Charlie

I vote for "trouvé le moyen" too. "Réussir" may be used too in an ironic way.

_Dans ma précipitation à partir, j'ai trouvé le moyen d'oublier / j'ai réussi à oublier_.



Thomas1 said:


> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si _à la hâte_ est correcte/une option ?


Pas ici, Thomas, "à la hâte" se traduirait plutôt par 'hastily' que par 'in my haste'.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut egueule,


egueule said:


> je dirais plutôt :
> _j'étais tellement pressé de partir que je me suis débrouillé [...] *pour* oublier mon cartable / ma mallette / mon porte-documents._
> Je n'ai jamais entendu _débrouillé *à*_.


J'avoue avoir douté et changé deux fois _à_ en _pour_ et vice-versa. En lisant à voix haute la phrase, l'un et l'autre me semblaient convenir.
Je n'arrivais plus à distinguer si je dirais spontanément l'un ou l'autre...
Donc, je ne sais plus !  Je causerais plus françois que ça m'étonnerait pas !


----------



## Avignonaddict

Une question (je ne sais jamais comment le savoir) - faut-il 'toute pressée' pour une femme? Je pense que non, mais ...

Merci


----------



## atcheque

Avignonaddict said:


> faut-il 'toute pressée' pour une femme?


oui, il faut accorder _tout*e *press*ée*_.
Cependant, _tout _ou _toute_ sont des formes et des sens légèrement différents.
_Tout* press*és*, les enfants ... * Tous_ est possible mais _de sens légèrement différent.
Toutes press*ées*, les filles ..._
Voir FR: tout / toute / tous / toutes - grammaire
tout / toute / tous / toutes - forum Français Seulement
tout(e)(s) autre(s) / tous/toutes les autres - forum Français Seulement


----------



## Avignonaddict

Merci, et d'avoir répondu aussi rapidement


----------



## Nicomon

Ce qui suit est extrait de cette page de la BDL : *Tout adverbe*


> Cependant, lorsqu’il est suivi d’un adjectif (ou d’un participe passé) féminin qui commence par une consonne ou un _h_ aspiré, l’adverbe _tout_ s’accorde en genre et en nombre avec ce mot pour des raisons d’euphonie.
> 
> *Exemples :*
> - Sophie était *toute* surprise d’être acceptée dans ce programme.
> - La bête s’est arrêtée, *toute* haletante. (_h _aspiré)
> - Elles sont *toute*s honteuses. (_h _aspiré)


  Si l'adjectif commençait par une voyelle, ce serait :  _elle était *tout* énervée. _


----------

